

Free Distraction-Free Text Editor for Windows PC - michael_logons

Write! - Distraction-Free Text Editor With Markdown, Wiki and Textile Syntax Support - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wri.tt
======
S4M
I am not sure it works on something other than Linux, but you can have that
with Emacs too (M-x toggle-frame-fullscreen).

------
james_solar
A rather good one, I like the ability to export text with its formatting
options to my Wordpress and publish to my blog.

